# Steelhead trolling



## Kidsatplay (Aug 18, 2012)

Is there any advice for trolling the mouths of the rivers right now? Is anyone doing anygood. I can take my kids trolling but wading would be a project. If anyone knows how and where to go I would be happy to take you and will learn at the same time. I have spoons and trolling gear.


----------



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

kidsatplay,

I can't help you with your question but I'd be interested in any feedback you get. I'd like to try some trolling myself at the mouth of the Grand. I hope someone answers your post.

-Randallbob


----------



## abaranau (Mar 12, 2012)

Kidsatplay,

My little brother has a small 14ft aluminum that this time of year when the steel head are in stage 1 (begining of the river) we normally go to the Grand River Landing park and put the boat in there. Since the river is flowing pretty good we normally go up river from there stop about a couple hundred feet up. turn off the trolling motor and float down the river with the current. while the boat is floating freely, we just have a bobber/indicator with a black jig of some sort with a couple maggots around the hook about 2-4 feet down and about 5 feet from the boat. then you wait as you drift. it is a very easy thing to do with young kids and is very hassle free since it does not really require casting. We drift until the bridge at grand river landing and then repeat by heading back up stream. Normally we can get 10 hookups each and land 5-7 fish ranging from small to big in a 3-4 hour time frame. If the kids can cast...then take the second pole with something that looks/acts like a minnow and cast while waiting for the indicator to go down. Hope this helps. Its a quick easy way to catch steelhead.

-Andrew Baranauskas


----------



## Kidsatplay (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you. We will be trying that for sure. I appreciate it.


----------



## abaranau (Mar 12, 2012)

Hope it helps...I will be down there Saturday during the day!


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

I've done it once on the Rocky from the marina to the mouth of the river/lake. Was fun. 

Gonna go back with buddy's boat Monday with electric trolling motor and try spoons. Will report back.


----------

